# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  IIAC (ISTA International Aquascaping Contest) 2015

## Shadow

New international competition from Taiwan (http://www.iiac.com.tw/index.php).

Very promising event, it could even be better that IAPLC. Judges, scoring method and prizes are already better than IAPLC. There are 13 Judges, all top scapers around the world unlike IAPLC judges who some of them don't even know how to scape. Submission open 1st February, close 31st July. The interesting part, it is accepting 5 works for each participants unlike IAPLC only 1 work per participants. Another interesting part is the scoring method, the highest and lowest score will be deducted and calculate the mean as final scores. The result will be announced 1st November. Lets see how it goes, looking forward to it.



Prizes:
Grand Prize: US$ 10,000 + Metal Plate + Certificate
Gold Prize: US$ 3,000 + Metal Plate + Certificate
Silver Prize: US$ 1,500 + Metal Plate + Certificate
Bronze Prize: US$ 1,000 + Metal Plate + Certificate
Merit Prize: US$ 500 + Metal Plate + Certificate
Honorable Mention (6th - 10th): US$ 300 + Metal Plate + Certificate
Winning Work (11th - 20th): US$ 150 + Metal Plate + Certificate
Nomination Work (21st - 50th): US$50 + Certificate

----------


## Ingen

You could well qualified as a judge!

----------


## Shadow

Don't want, I still want to participate  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## limz_777

Top scaper judge indeed, what was the prize on the Japan iaplc?

----------


## Shadow

IAPLC prizes:
Grand prize (rank #1): JPY 1,000,000
Gold prize (rank #2): 300,000
Silver prize (rank #3-4): 100,000
Bronze prize (rank #5-7): 50,000
Honor prize (rank #6-27): 10,000

----------


## limz_777

prize money more then iaplc , this should be the highest prize aquascape contest ?

----------


## AQMS

> Don't want, I still want to participate


Good choice... :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

> prize money more then iaplc , this should be the highest prize aquascape contest ?


Prizes are about the same as IAPLC. IAPLC have 2 silver prize and 3 bronze prize. Hopefully the fate does not follow Russia competition which last only for 2 or 3 years.

----------


## limz_777

> Prizes are about the same as IAPLC. IAPLC have 2 silver prize and 3 bronze prize. Hopefully the fate does not follow Russia competition which last only for 2 or 3 years.


I see, have a feeling ista is trying to promote their brand

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> I see, have a feeling ista is trying to promote their brand


And you think ADA wasn't?  :Evil:

----------


## limz_777

to be frank , ada is a pioneer designer for good looking equipment , until everyone waiting to replica their design  :Laughing:  , think their brand is already well known .

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> to be frank , ada is a pioneer designer for good looking equipment , until everyone waiting to replica their design  , think their brand is already well known .


Just because you are ahead in the game, it does not mean you can be afford to be complacent, take a back seat, kick off your shoes and relax. That is what happened to a few of the bigger brands like Nokia and a little bit closer to heart: Sony. They got arrogant and started to fall back on development that they could not catch up with the rest of the players. Brands today that are in danger of such a situation is Apple and PAP.

I may be wrong here as Japanese companies are traditionally very conservative: they either grow a little every year or they just grow too big, too fast and self-destruct when they got no more new tricks up their sleeve. ADA is just doing what they can to remain as the leading company in aquatic products. They have to be on their toes since their neighbour are the copy-masters of the world.

Pai Say. A little off topic. I just cannot resist discussing certain business aspects when it comes to my attention.


Very tempted to join the competition, but I just realized I only have enough resources and focus to do one tank well only.

----------


## Ingen

People who buy ADA are not just looking at the quality and innovation of the product, it also buying the brand, layman like me see it as a authentic LV vs replica LV. Both function equally well as bags, all boils down to whether you want a authentic branding or replica at home and how many of the dollar bills you are willing to exchange with. 

I'm hoping they can come out with a SYSTEM that makes everything easier, like how Anubis with their new concept that do away with the rock wood for plants (at price)sold.

----------


## AQMS

> Brands today that are in danger of such a situation is Apple and *PAP.*


Good example  :Grin: 




> People who buy ADA are not just looking at the quality and innovation of the product, it also buying the brand


Absolutely correct... Most of the stuff are made in china and then shipped back to Japan for QC and then label it.

----------


## Shadow

Do take note to those who want to participate IIAC. ADA released additional rule to prevent hobbyist using the same scape that submitted to IAPLC and submit it to other unsaction competition

https://www.iaplc.com/en/app/info.html
*Dear Applicants for IAPLC 2015*
As for IAPLC 2015, the online application was schedule to be opened on April 1. However, we are now ready and decided to start the application on March 25.

For details of the rules and regulations are available on our official website and flyers. Please note that it is strictly prohibited to apply identical work to other contests*, or to use other people’s names on your work. Any violation of the rules and regulation may result in being disqualified regardless of the world ranking of the work announced.

The images of a layout tank in different photo cut or format are considered as an identical work.

*The submission of the identical work to the following ADA-authorized local contests being held around the world are approved only if the applicant shall not release the work by the Internet, publication or any distribution media prior to the official result announcement by ADA.

▼ADA-Authorized Local Contests in the World
USA
AGA International Aquascaping Contest
Organizer：Aquatic Gardeners Association

Germany
European Aquatic Plants Layout Contest (EAPLC)
Organizer：European Aquaristics GmbH

Thiland
Thailand Best Aquascaper Contest (TBAC)
Organizer：ADA Thailand

India
The Great Indian Aquascaping Contest（TGIAC）
Organizer：Still Water Aquatics

----------

